# ntfs-3g driver problem

## ggaaron

If I use:

```
/dev/sdb1        /mnt/sdb1     auto      noauto,user            0 0
```

in my fstab file and the drive has an ntfs filesystem, then I get this error

```
mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
```

and this command didn't help

```
ln -s /usr/bin/ntfs-3g /sbin/mount.ntfs
```

I don't have kernel ntfs support, I use only the ntfs-3g driver, how can I tell gentoo to mount ntfs partitions using this driver?

----------

## Crenshaw

```

/dev/sdb1        /mnt/sdb1     ntfs-3g     noauto,user            0 0 

```

----------

## ggaaron

I know that I can do that, but I'd like to have auto filesystem, as it is an external drive and I don't plug only ntfs drives there.

----------

## Crenshaw

You didn't mention that...  :Wink: 

Maybe try using /etc/filesystems? 

man mount:

```

If no -t option is given, or if the auto type is specified, mount will try to guess the desired type.  If mount was compiled with the blkid library,

              the guessing is done by this library. Otherwise, mount guesses itself by probing the superblock; if that does not turn up anything that looks famil-

              iar, mount will try to read the file /etc/filesystems, or, if that does not exist, /proc/filesystems.  All of the filesystem types listed there will

              be tried, except for those that are labeled "nodev" (e.g., devpts, proc and nfs).  If /etc/filesystems ends in a line with a single  *  only,  mount

              will read /proc/filesystems afterwards.

```

----------

## ggaaron

Sorry for not mentioning it in the first post.

I added tried adding ntfs and ntfs-3g to the file, but it doesn't work=/

Can I make an alias for mount -t ntfs=mount -t ntfs-3g?

----------

## irgu

Well, this is not really an ntfs driver problem but a mount one. I know that some distros can mount ntfs partitions with ntfs-3g if 'auto' is used but I didn't study how they do it. Perhaps they use already the improved, new mount from util-linux-ng?

----------

## ggaaron

Partially solved with this dirty trick:

```

/dev/sdb1        /mnt/sdb1           auto      noauto,user                                          0 0

/dev/sdb1        /mnt/sdb1ntfs       ntfs-3g   noauto,users,locale=pl_PL.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000     0 0

```

----------

